

iPhone Prototype "Lost" in Bar.. again (iPhone 5 this time) - Urgo
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/Apple-iPhone-5-Prototype-Maybe-Lost-In-Bar-218212/

======
beej71
I say nuke the bar from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.

